# Grzegorz Krychowiak



## Smarx10 (16 Giugno 2016)

Centrocampista centrale polacco, classe 1990, attualmente in forza al Siviglia, dove ha vinto le ultime edizioni dell'europa league. Mediano con piedi buoni e ottime caratteristiche difensive, è molto abile di testa e ottimo in fase d'impostazione.


----------



## Smarx10 (16 Giugno 2016)

Il video è dell'anno scorso ma era il migliore come qualità


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2016)

Mi piace ma dev'essere accompagnato da giocatori tecnici al suo fianco: o due mezz'ali di qualità in un centrocampo a tre, o un regista basso in un centrocampo a quattro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi piace ma dev'essere accompagnato da giocatori tecnici al suo fianco: o due mezz'ali di qualità in un centrocampo a tre, o un regista basso in un centrocampo a quattro.



perfetto


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (17 Giugno 2016)

Fortissimo! Da prendere.


----------

